
Angry Unix Programmer - fogus
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~psilord/blog/
======
joezydeco
JWZ wants his HTML style sheet back. Ow, my eyes....

~~~
tzs
Green on black is a classic color choice of hackers. On a CRT it lets you use
smaller fonts than you can reasonably use with white on black.

~~~
joezydeco
I was on a VT100 when you were in diapers, sonny boy. And I'm sick and tired
of green on black. We can do better now. Now get off my lawn!

------
hyperlogic
More like Smug Lisp Weenie. <http://www.c2.com/cgi/wiki?SmugLispWeenie>

------
mahmud
This cat wrote a tutorial for IOLib:
[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~psilord/blog/data/iolib-
tutorial/t...](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~psilord/blog/data/iolib-
tutorial/tutorial.html)

Kickass! I feel bad I haven't heard of him before.

